
Adobe Flash Cut-Off Will Kill Millions of Websites - imheretolearn
https://www.forbes.com/sites/barrycollins/2020/06/22/adobe-flash-cut-off-will-kill-millions-of-websites/
======
Shared404
If those websites are still using flash, they kinda deserve to get cut off.

If it's legacy, that's sad, but it's still better then the alternative. If
it's not worth the owners time to port, is it worth keeping around at the
expense of a major attack vector?

------
m463
I haven't seen a flash animation in years.

~~~
Shared404
Many education websites still require flash.

